# push pull legs



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is it possible to use this system in the following way

mon push

tue pull

wed off

thur legs

fri push

sat off

sun off

and the following monday start with pull

My reasons for this are it alters the rest times between groups and mixes it up a bit i have done the usual splits before with 6 to 7 days between bodyparts but my body didnt react to this maybe an age thing (48) and found my best splits were upper lower hitting bodyparts twice per week with low volume. my idea was to run the above schedule for 6 weeks deload for one week then drop back to a upper lower split for 6 weeks deload and start again keeping the volume low ( 8 sets chest ,back 6 sets shoulders 5 sets tri/bi . legs will get more volume as they are stubborn so looking to move to higher reps for a while to get squatting form back on track.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am 42 mate and currently doing

Monday ;

Chest, tri's and shoulders ( push )

Wednesday

legs

Friday

Back, biceps. rear delts and traps.

Doing 10 working sets per body part and its working for me.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

That would work fine, but a better option for your situation would be and upper/ lower split.

Google Lyles generic bulking routine for a solid template


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

You can do whatever you like mate !

If you feel you need the extra days rest then do it :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> That would work fine, but a better option for your situation would be and upper/ lower split.
> 
> Google Lyles generic bulking routine for a solid template


how do you know it would work better


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am 42 mate and currently doing
> 
> Monday ;
> 
> ...


is doing 10 working sets high for a natty?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Chris new said:


> is doing 10 working sets high for a natty?


Do it and find out! everyones different


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Any chance someone could write out the push/pull/legs routine ? Ive googled but there are a few variations.. Milky which are you using ?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

lxm said:


> Any chance someone could write out the push/pull/legs routine ? Ive googled but there are a few variations.. Milky which are you using ?


i do:

push:

flat bench press

Military press

Dips

Skullcrushers

pull:

Deadlift

pendlay rows

Pull ups

Barbell curls

Legs:

Squats

SL deadlift

Calf raises


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mark_star said:


> how do you know it would work better


An upper lower would have a third more frequency and the potential for a third more gains.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> An upper lower would have a third more frequency and the potential for a third more gains.


more isnt always better


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes and no. Too much is not better. More than too little is.

2x a week is certainly not too much for most


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am 42 mate and currently doing
> 
> Monday ;
> 
> ...


Is that something paul has set for you.

I'm doing similar but Monday to Saturday, so twice a week per part.

Think I'd go crazy with all that rest time! Has he given reasons? If it is his plan of course


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> An upper lower would have a third more frequency and the potential for a third more gains.


those two certainly can't correlate, the law of diminishing returns has to come into play


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Is that something paul has set for you.
> 
> I'm doing similar but Monday to Saturday, so twice a week per part.
> 
> Think I'd go crazy with all that rest time! Has he given reasons? If it is his plan of course


Trust me mate l am thankfull of the rest.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm using PPL at the moment and am enjoying it. Like milky says the rest days are a godsend! As long as your training hard enough with enough intensity they are anyway


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I'm using PPL at the moment and am enjoying it. Like milky says the rest days are a godsend! As long as your training hard enough with enough intensity they are anyway


Cheek perhaps you're just lacking stamina

Although I am wondering if a lot of the tendon pain would go of I reduced? But it does seem a lot better since my 1st jab anyway.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Trained chest tri's and shoulders last nite, l had to wring out my t shirt at the end and l was completely shot. I think you tend to go harder becuase you havent trained and your hungry for it.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Milky greatful for the routine.. Finally implementing a workout instead of spending hours thinking about it..

Never lifted.. So thinking and hoping the first 12 weeks will give me some good progress.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Cheek perhaps you're just lacking stamina
> 
> Although I am wondering if a lot of the tendon pain would go of I reduced? But it does seem a lot better since my 1st jab anyway.


Lol sorry mate that wasn't aimed at anyone especially you  just saying, I physically couldn't train each body part twice a week the way I'm hitting them, completely annihilate the muscle group, feed it, rest it, let it grow!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Lol sorry mate that wasn't aimed at anyone especially you  just saying, I physically couldn't train each body part twice a week the way I'm hitting them, completely annihilate the muscle group, feed it, rest it, let it grow!


That was only fake offence even if it had been, lol.

Can't make my mind up if I'd be better doing that or not? Can't believe how quickly the joint aches ate going since the test though, is that normal!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kimball said:


> That was only fake offence even if it had been, lol.
> 
> Can't make my mind up if I'd be better doing that or not? Can't believe how quickly the joint aches ate going since the test though, is that normal!


from what i have read tet should make them more brittle if anything

thats why i was advised to add in eq


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Three days a week on the weights is more than enough for me to grow I do cardio, core and grip work on the rest days so no chance of getting bored.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Op i dont know why your doing more sets for chest than back????


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Is that something paul has set for you.
> 
> I'm doing similar but Monday to Saturday, so twice a week per part.
> 
> Think I'd go crazy with all that rest time! Has he given reasons? If it is his plan of course


Who do I talk to about getting something set for me, doing 4 days a week atm but have to knock it to three to take on more over time at work, so many ppl variants, getting my head in a spin?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I usually do 5 days a week minimum, couldnt imagine going down to three days... thats a whole 4 rest days  I get super bored on rest day as it is, tho my body is knackered!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> I usually do 5 days a week minimum, couldnt imagine going down to three days... thats a whole 4 rest days  I get super bored on rest day as it is, tho my body is knackered!


I do cardio 6 days tho mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> I do cardio 6 days tho mate.


Fcuk that! One day out the month is bad enough for me lmao


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I do cardio 3-4 days and lift 5-6 days (depending what I'm doing socially)

I would feel I was going backwards not lifting at least 5 days a week I think.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I do cardio 3-4 days and lift 5-6 days (depending what I'm doing socially)
> 
> I would feel I was going backwards not lifting at least 5 days a week I think.


I know different things work for different folk but I'm a big believer in the adage that you grow when you're resting.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Milky said:


> I am 42 mate and currently doing
> 
> Monday ;
> 
> ...


Hey Milky,

could you send me your routine too? What cardio do you do\what time of day do you train. I am switching to a ppl routine trying to fit in it around badminton on tues/thurs/possible sat too.. so this sounds ideal..

thanks

Rich


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mark_star said:


> those two certainly can't correlate, the law of diminishing returns has to come into play


Your just being silly now. Of course there would be diminished returns. but more gains and the end of the day.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Your just being silly now. Of course there would be diminished returns. but more gains and the end of the day.


In principal I agree and how I've been feeling. However there does seem to be a lot of evidence that every other day for growth is optimum and more often restricts growth? More often when cutting and trying to retain muscle?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll try and dig out the studies some time, but the optimum frequency is between 2 and 5 days depending on volume and intensity of sessions. The closer you are to beginner status the more frequent you can train.

However more advanced trainees can get their body to adapt to high frequency do long as volume is in check ie Olympic lifters some times training full body up to 6 times a week.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kimball said:


> In principal I agree and how I've been feeling. However there does seem to be a lot of evidence that every other day for growth is optimum and more often restricts growth? More often when cutting and trying to retain muscle?


The best work out I've ever done on a cut was wenders 5/3/1. I actually gained some muscle and all my lifts went up on it. If you want more info PM me your email


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The best work out I've ever done on a cut was wenders 5/3/1. I actually gained some muscle and all my lifts went up on it. If you want more info PM me your email


Can't pm you yet. It's [email protected] and yes please send it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Can't pm you yet. It's [email protected] and yes please send it.


you have mail


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

lxm said:


> Any chance someone could write out the push/pull/legs routine ? Ive googled but there are a few variations.. Milky which are you using ?


Push (wednesday)

Flat db press

decline db press

shoulder press seated

dips

pushdowns

Pull (monday)

pullups

bent over rows

lat pulldown

db rows

curls

Legs + core (no squat rack) (friday)

legg press

leg curl

leg extension

sit ups

planks

cardio on rest days, usually a thurs and sat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

*Legs*

Back squat 3x 5

front squat 3-4 x 8-10

SLDLs or GHRs 3-4 x 8-10

calves

(if you can do more than that then you aren't lifting enough)

*Push*

Incline BB press 3 x 5

DB Press 3-4 x 8-10

DB shoulder press 3-4 x 8-10

Skull Crushers 2 x 10

rope push downs 2 x 10

*Pull*

Deadlifts or rack pulls 2 x 5

weighted pull ups 2 x 8-10

weighted chins 2 x 8-10

BB or DB rows 3-4 x 8-10

curls of your choice


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'll try and dig out the studies some time, but the optimum frequency is between 2 and 5 days depending on volume and intensity of sessions. The closer you are to beginner status the more frequent you can train.
> 
> However more advanced trainees can get their body to adapt to high frequency do long as volume is in check ie Olympic lifters some times training full body up to 6 times a week.


Hello mate, coming back to an answer you gave in my thread regarding higher frequency, would you be able to email me an example template of how a 2x a week frequency would look like? [email protected] also do you have any links to the 5/3/1 routine that's explained for someone that has neer done it before, have googled it but couldnt get my head round it lol

Many thanks?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Hello mate, coming back to an answer you gave in my thread regarding higher frequency, would you be able to email me an example template of how a 2x a week frequency would look like? [email protected] also do you have any links to the 5/3/1 routine that's explained for someone that has neer done it before, have googled it but couldnt get my head round it lol
> 
> Many thanks?


i've emailed you some info about the 5/3/1

my template for upper / lower is this:

*upper*

Incline Bench 3 x 5

wide grip pull ups 3 x 5 (weighted if possible)

DB bench 4x 8-10

DB row 4 x 8-10

delt work/side raises

curls + tris (whatever you like)

*lower 1*

Squat 3 x 5

deadlift variant 2 x 8-10

single leg or split leg movement 2 x 8-10 el

lower back 2 x 10

calves and abs

*Upper 2*

flat BB bench 3 x 5

BB row 3 x 5

Over head press DB 4 x 8-10

close grip Chins 4 x 10

CGBP 2-4 x 8-10

facepulls 2 x 10

*Lower 2*

Dead lift (conventional or sumo) 3 x 5

squat variant (box/front squat or even leg press) 2 x 8-10

GHR or hammies or GMs 3 x 8-10

calves and abs

I'm confident that it will give excellent results for novice to experienced. (although for the rank beginner and <6 months training a 3x full body routine like SS would be better )


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

hey mate, i tried emailing you, but it bounced back, is that the correct email.

PS where do you train? I'm in St Albans temporarily after living in Australia for 3 years


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers mate, appreciate it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bloody hell, how did I mess that up, it's

[email protected], quite new so still getting used to it lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> hey mate, i tried emailing you, but it bounced back, is that the correct email.
> 
> PS where do you train? I'm in St Albans temporarily after living in Australia for 3 years


How comes youre back in this ****hole? I'd love to be in oz right now! I train mainly at the YMCA in Watford, but they have gyms I can use round the corner from my house or in st Albans which is handy as my gf lives there do I always have a gym on my doorstep whereever I am. Where abouts are u training ATM?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

fitness first at the moment as i have a free pass for a bit. Will move to central london once i get a job and get a good gym then. I was at gymbox before i left and that was awesome so might go back there.

Right now I'm not sure i made the right decision, but its nice to see old family and friends so I will see how it goes and I can always go back I suppose. Someone mentioned Body limit to me and i will check that place out tomorrow


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan, if you feel good reduce your rest and get back in the gym and go again!


----------

